# PostgreSQL Probleme



## Hawkings (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo miteinander...


im Moment bin ich dabei, auf einem uralt Server redhat Fedora zu installieren und anschließend eine PostgreSQL - Datenbank zu installieren/anzulegen.

Dafür habe ich mir einige Dateien, da die bei redhat fedora 6 nicht dabei waren gezogen..

Diese sind:

postgresql-8.2.4.tar.gz

und als erste PRobs auftraten mit dem GNU C- Compiler noch:

gcc-4.2.0-20070501.tar.gz

Nun ja, bei der Installation der Datenbank traten folgender fehler auf, dass der C-Compiler nicht da wär blablabla...

dann versucht den gcc zu installieren, aber dann erschien eine Fehlermeldung, die sinngemäß folgendermaßen war:
no acceptable cc found in $PATH 

klasse, denke ich mir da nun, habe ich die falsche dati heruntergeladen?!
ist cc nicht im gcc enthalten ?!;-)

Was meint ihr?!

 hat mir schlußendlich nicht viel weitergeholfen..., bin ein boon in der sache ...


----------



## andy72 (31. Mai 2007)

Also grundsätzlich ist cc im gcc enthalten, wenn man das Paket installiert. Um gcc/g++ zu installieren, brauchst Du entweder die DVD-Version vom Fedora oder die CD's 1-5, da dort alle Abhängigkeiten enthalten sind - GCC/G++ ist auf jeden Fall bei Fedora enthalten, hatte es letzte Woche selbst gerade am Laufen um was zu testen.

Wenn Du GCC installierst, solltest Du G++, Binutils, automake, autoconf, bison und make ebenfalls installieren, da diese Programme zum kompilieren der Datenbank vorhanden sein müssen.

Einen Compiler von Hand aus dem tar.gz-Archiv zu installieren benötigt das leider mehr als ein "./configure --prefix=/usr" && make && make install", da 100% noch Patches eingespielt werden müssen, um Kompatibilät zu anderen Programmen zu erhalten, desweiteren sind noch spezielle Schalter im configure notwendig, um eine ordentliche Installation zu gewährleisten. Nur um eine Datenbank zu installieren stünde dieser Aufwand also in keinem Verhältnis zum eigentlichen Zweck, da alleine das kompilieren des GCC/G++ ca. 2-3 Stunden dauern kann.

also sollte ein "yum gcc" und "yum g++" genügen 

LG
Andy


----------



## Hawkings (31. Mai 2007)

hm, ja ok

das klingt gut 

habe ich dann auch gemacht...

Loading "installonlyn" plugin ... kommt dann auch

aber dann bringt er mir, wie ich diesen yxum befehl nutzen soll, kann
brauch ich dafür netz? ich habe diese datei lokal gespeichert und in dieses verzeichnis gewechselt und dort mit

yum gcc usw. probiert, aber immer bringt er mir, wie man diesen Befehl nutzt...

yum -e gcc etc schon ausprobiert 

hö?


----------



## andy72 (31. Mai 2007)

hm, denn probier rpm -i gcc-VERSION.rpm - dann müsste RPM meckern, dass Abhängigkeiten nicht aufgelöst werden können. Yum ist nur für Rechner mit Internet *glaub*


----------



## Hawkings (31. Mai 2007)

ok, aber ich habe die gcc Version -4.2.0-20070501 nicht als rpm

Wie kann ich die entsprechend packen, dass ich diese gcc - Datei als

gcc-4.2.0-20070501.rpm 

bekomme?!

ich kenne mich mit rpm so gut wie garnich aus


----------



## andy72 (31. Mai 2007)

Die RPM der passenden Compiler zum System sind doch auf der DVD bzw einer der CD's - odrr brauchst Du unbedingt einen anderen Compiler ?


----------

